# how to hit hybred



## silver77 (Apr 10, 2007)

i have a 3 and 5 hybred club , i have so a hard time trouble hitting them. should i play the ball in the middle of my stance? what is the key to hitting them?


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Well I play the ball in the middle of my stance with my 4 hybrid club. Also I seem to notice a better hit if I don't try and hit it as hard as I can.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

When you say you have a hard time what do you mean?

Are you topping the ball? fatting it, hooking it, slicing it?

Let us know more of the problems, it would help with any advice.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Typically a hybrid has a longer shaft then your iron set. The powers that be suggest playing the ball forward in your stance, just inside the left heel. A 3 or 5 wood/hybrid should be hit with more of a sweeping action, then the "hit down" on philosophy for irons. A fairway wood shot should result in a minimal divot.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

From what I've read in the usual golf magazines, the most recommended way to hit a hybrid is with a slightly descending blow just like an iron. Of course, we don't all swing like that, so take that advice with a grain of salt.

I have a Cleveland Halo and a Callaway Heavenwood. While they look a bit different from one another, they are the same loft, lie, length weight and swingweight, plus the same grip and shaft... so why can I hit the Callaway like it's my best friend and can't hit the Halo for squat?


----------

